# 18 x 8 (225 or 235) *Springs = Rubbing?*



## Duv (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello Cruze Talk! 

At the end of the month I will be purchasing my very first set of rims & tires and I want them to come out PERFECT! You guys and gals know best so I figured I'd come here. 

*breakdown*
- Hayaku Wheel (18" x 8)
- Tire (225/45/18) or (235/45/18)
- Eibach Springs 

If I go with 235 will I have the space to lower the vehicle without rubbing? 

If you have any tire size suggestions please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

What's the offset?


----------



## Duv (Aug 3, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> What's the offset?


40mm Offset 

Also forgot to mention it's a 2014 2LT


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

You should have plenty of room underneath for lowering, but I'm no expert.


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

You'll be more then fine, I've had a combined 9 sets on my Sonic and Cruze (two of which were Hayakus) anywhere from 17x7 et38, 17x8.5 et35, 18x8 et35, 18x9 et30 , 19x8.5 et45 with 205 to 245's and they all fit lowered


----------

